# collars for goats



## brokencranch (Jan 6, 2012)

can i use a dog collar for my goats? i noticed ppl have a collar on the goats and i dont have one on my pygmy....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We use dog collars, just get the size appropriate for your goat. Although I definitely don't recommend you leave it on them as they can get caught on something and hurt themselves. I use a collar and leash when I do feet, since I don't have use a stand.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If you have any goats with horns, or if there is ANYTHING in their pen that they could get caught on, the only safe collar is a break-away collar. I have them on my goats, courtesy of SandStoneStable, and so far they have worked great. I feel confident knowing they won't strangle themselves. (I have heard horror stories of that.)


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I use collars for my goats.
Most of the collars came with the goats. They are the heavy duty dog collars.
With the cheaper ones the clips break. I also have a few that are clip-less, they are like a belt, whatever they are called.

I don't use a collar on My Boer doe (mostly because I don't have another one) because she is easier to catch by her horns...she is kinda shy.

Since this is on the subject of collars I have a question.
Is it okay to leave the collars on? I was to the breeders house 3 times and each time they had collars either on or off.
I think she lets them out to run around a bit or walks them..I'm not sure.
Is it good to leave collars off while they are inside? I know it rubs against their fur a little bit.
If it is okay I would like to leave collars on because they are easier to catch that way.
They try to all run out at once so I have to hold the collars of the ones I want to stay in.


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

I leave the collars on but donot have horned goats. 
Also very careful there is nothing in paddocks that they could get caught on. We do have trees but to date never had an issue.
They are loose so much so that I feel if was an emergency they probably would slip out of them.
Cheap hint I go to the Op Shops and buy leather belts for usually $1 - $3 and then cut them down and put extra holes in them and is a very strong and cheap collar.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the cheap breakaway dog collars from the dollar store. I like those in case they get caught on anything they will break and the goat wont get injured.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont keep them on my goat but I have a ton of dog collars that look so nice on my goaties! I have 1 plastic chain collar on a buck that has stayed on since I dont know how to take it off LOL but other than that everyone stays naked


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I leave collars on all of my does. I've got the nylon collars with the plastic snaps, they are heavier duty than the really cheap ones so they don't come apart that easy. I have one wilder goat that I bought a collar with a metal snap for, mostly so when I catch her the collar doesn't come off. My buck doesn't wear a collar, mostly because I wouldn't want to touch it anyways and also because he is more likely to put his head through the fence and get caught.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do use dog collars...but... I do not leave them on...I am afraid they will hang themselves ..... so ...when I am finished walking them ect ...the collar comes off.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have plastic chain collars on all of our goats. We have used dog collars in that past with no problems. I just really like the plastic chains since they are easy on the goats neck and are break away. Here is a link if you want to order some  http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Pl ... ollar.html


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> [/quoteI use the cheap breakaway dog collars from the dollar store. I like those in case they get caught on anything they will break and the goat wont get injured.
> ]
> 
> Me too! I've lost a few collars but never hurt a goatie!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

All mine wear dog collars 24/7. I have never had a problem and they all have horns. The two older ones have a bely like collar and the doeling has a breakaway one.


----------

